# 93 Maxima SE rear suspension?



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

What type of rear suspension set up does it have? Independent? Thanx!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes,it is independent..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the 3rd gen:
the last real 4dsc from nissan (until the 2k2 altima 3.5SE)
the last with an independant rear suspension until 04
the last one built before cost cutting made the car craptacular (still hasn't changed)


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*3rd Gen still is a great car!!*



internetautomart said:


> the 3rd gen:
> the last real 4dsc from nissan (until the 2k2 altima 3.5SE)
> the last with an independant rear suspension until 04
> the last one built before cost cutting made the car craptacular (still hasn't changed)



I completely AGREE with you! Most people don't know that Peugot know owns over 60% of Nissan, and that Gershon, the current President of Nissan, came over as a bean counter cost cutter type to "rescue" the company, which for a long time, was #3 in the ranks amongst Japanese car manufacturers. Know, most Maxima/Altimas (same chassis) are built in Mexico!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

alexnds said:


> I completely AGREE with you! Most people don't know that Renault now owns a large percentage of Nissan, and that Carlos Ghosn, the current CEO of Nissan, came over to "rescue" the company, which was going down the crapper building cars just like GM.


Edited to only include the facts- the CORRECT facts.:loser:


----------

